# Huffy Customliner year ID help / need help posting pictures



## Temilitary (Aug 11, 2013)

Huffy Customliner. SN: 7H146533. Could be wrong, but does the first digit "7" indicate the year? (1957 ?) not sure what the "H" means, if anyone else can help decode the serial number, the help would be appreciated. Also, the brake arm reads "Perry, England", would this be correct for original equipment on this bike? Not interested in selling this, but curious about value. Bike is a true junkyard survivor, as I traded a local scrap dealer a load of scrap for this bike. Only things I have changed were: the bike had Krate style handlebars (obviously added later) and a persons "hairpin" saddle from an earlier bike. Basically in good mechanical shape because a former owner had slathered a heavy coat of grease over any and every moving part.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 11, 2013)

A picture would make this easier.  Roger


----------



## OldRider (Aug 11, 2013)

Without seeing the pictures I can tell you I think you have the wrong rear hub. I can't recall any American manufacturers using the British Perry hub, it was us Canuckleheads that used them  The H in the serial number stands for Huffman and that seven in front of the H denotes the last digit of the year, so 1937-47-57. I'm happy you rescued the Huffman!


----------



## Temilitary (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. I wanted to post pictures, but I'm still trying to figure out how to get them to post from my iPad. 
It's seems to be a 1957 then, because its a middle weight, which if I understand correctly, weren't in general use until 1955. If I recall correctly, I believe someone in this forum posted that after 1958 or 1959 the Customliner was built on a cantilever frame and this is a twin bar, so I believe it is a 1957. 
Can anyone help me to post pictures?


----------



## Temilitary (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 16, 2013)

Temilitary said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I wanted to post pictures, but I'm still trying to figure out how to get them to post from my iPad.
> It's seems to be a 1957 then, because its a middle weight, which if I understand correctly, weren't in general use until 1955. If I recall correctly, I believe someone in this forum posted that after 1958 or 1959 the Customliner was built on a cantilever frame and this is a twin bar, so I believe it is a 1957.
> Can anyone help me to post pictures?




I think you're on to something there! Also, this old style frame, with rear facing rear axle dropouts, was last made in 1958. They were the last co. to have them, aside from imports, and later, bmx.


----------

